# Terra Cotta Varsity



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 25, 2016)

Picked this one up a couple weeks ago. Haven't had a chance to clean it yet. Would be nice to find some original grip tape! Rare color, I'm assuming?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks like that one is in nice shape. And yes, the bar tape is non existent so far, been missing for years now.

Is your stem steel with the lightening chinch bolt?


----------



## momo608 (Jun 25, 2016)

Research, we need research. Schwinn renamed violet tape Flamingo. I think it's entirely possible Terra Cotta tape was renamed and used again as well. Since we go off appearance because the bags are not marked we need a verifiable Terra Cotta original.

Where is that tape thread we had going anyway?

here it is

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-many-flavors-of-red-did-schwinn-offer.86563/


----------



## momo608 (Jun 25, 2016)

Sunset Orange


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 25, 2016)

I have recently aquired a piece of terra cotta tape from the inside of the bars on an all og TC varsity...havnt had a chance to do some in depth comparison but it looks alot like the flam red rolls i have...will update when time permits


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 25, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Research, we need research. Schwinn renamed violet tape Flamingo.




I don't believe that is true. They have different part numbers and I have examples of both of them and they appear to be different. Burgundy is also sometimes confused with Violet as it is also similar but not the same.



> I think it's entirely possible Terra Cotta tape was renamed and used again as well.




I believe Terra Cotta tape was a unique color. It was only offered for one year on original equipment bikes and only in the first year that colored tapes were even offered (1964). It remains IMHO the hardest tape color to find, I've never even seen a legitimate roll for sale.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 25, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Picked this one up a couple weeks ago. Haven't had a chance to clean it yet. Would be nice to find some original grip tape! Rare color, I'm assuming?




The paint and decals look incredible! Terra Cotta is one of the rarest colors. It was a one-year only color on the Varsity and in an early year when sales were much less than during the boom years. So far I've never seen a roll of TC tape for sale. In the mean time Flamboyant Red is by far the closest match.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 25, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> I don't believe that is true. They have different part numbers and I have examples of both of them and they appear to be different. Burgundy is also sometimes confused with Violet as it is also similar but not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Terra Cotta tape was a unique color. It was only offered for one year on original equipment bikes and only in the first year that colored tapes were even offered (1964). It remains IMHO the hardest tape color to find, I've never even seen a legitimate roll for sale.




See the link about the violet tape second page. If that won't convince you nothing will.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 25, 2016)

momo608 said:


> See the link about the violet tape second page. If that won't convince you nothing will.




So far I'm not convinced. I think the eBay seller you were dealing with was incorrect, few know exactly what colors they have. I'll have to dig out my rolls to verify. I will gladly admit I'm wrong if that is the case but so far I remember them being distinctly different, plus it wouldn't be like Schwinn to introduce a new part number for the same thing, and Flamingo paint is definitely a lighter color than Violet.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 25, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> So far I'm not convinced. I think the eBay seller you were dealing with was incorrect, few know exactly what colors they have. I'll have to dig out my rolls to verify. I will gladly admit I'm wrong if that is the case but so far I remember them being distinctly different, plus it wouldn't be like Schwinn to introduce a new part number for the same thing, and Flamingo paint is definitely a lighter color than Violet.




It came out of an unopened box labeled Flamingo?


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 25, 2016)

That's what the seller told you.  I'll dig out some rolls tomorrow.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 25, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> That's what the seller told you.  I'll dig out some rolls tomorrow.




I saw the box. If you don't have the box then what you have could be anything. Sun faded or who knows what.

It only came on 1977 ladies Varsity's. Does it look like a paint match here?


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 25, 2016)

It looks lighter than Violet, yeah. I saw the pictures of the box too, so far not buying it. As I said I'll dig out some rolls tomorrow...

PS: Maybe the "Violet" roll you have is really Flamingo.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 25, 2016)

Woah! Cool bike Dave! Love those 23" frames!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 26, 2016)

You have a real beauty there Dave,congrats on a great find.


----------

